# Im on a foal drawing craze!! I need pictures of foals to draw!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

As the title implies  Any foal under 1 year old will be great for me to draw


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I am sorry i dont have any foals to draw but i am subscribbing to this thread so i can see your drawings


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Ditto Caitlin. I've seen your other foal drawing and it's cool.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

just subscribing ! Sadly the closest I have to a foal is Noka


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay here are some foals by mt stud you can draw them.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ohhhhh! The first one is soooooooo cute!
Mind if I try to draw one?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope go ahead. That first one is Caddo. He was my favorite by my stud. I still miss him but he is doing wonderful with his new mom.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's my new filly, one week old as of tomorrow


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the colouring of the foal and mare ,milponoga. Ditto for the skewbald, equus717


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sa-weet! Here's a whole folder to choose from:

AAA Foals pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket

I especially like this one ;-)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

skewbald? which one is that?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou everyone!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Love for you to draw Kizmit! Saw your foal drawing and thought it was beautiful. 
Here's are some to choose from....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ OH I can't wait to draw him!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great, can't wait to see what you do!
Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I will try to do a few today once I get all my homewrok over and oen with.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Of course school work comes first, I can be patient!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

here are a few:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyouu


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is Rodeo when he was 3months old.....
























Hehehe he was such a cutie then!! Not that he isnt now of course! LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous foals everyone.

Technically he isn't a foal anymore but he was still young in this picture and it's one of my favorites of him because he actually has his head up and his ears pricked instead of just hanging there like an old plow horse. 









And even though Taz is a pretty fugly foal, I liked this one because it showcased his flaming feathers :rofl:. No, his tail isn't bobbed, he was just swishing it when I took the pic. :wink:









And just because they are hard to see in that picture and they are actually one of the most unique things about him.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome..I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Me neither, I mean, I know it's just sun-fading, but for it to only be on his feathers and not anywhere else seemed a bit odd to me. I guess we'll see if he gets them again this summer or if it was just a foal thing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you fancy having a go at Stewie here, feel free


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

well here are some of Noka:








^^^^One day old








^^^1 day








^^1 day
vvv4 days















<<<doesn't say the age but obviously under 1 year


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Juno at 3 weeks old


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Another picture from today of Mocha


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Mocha is adorable!!!! She reminds me of Juno


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome!! got a few to draw now


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha yes you do Pintotess  All these foals are so cute though so I think it would be fun to draw them!!! Can't wait to see them


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I will do the first one tonight and that is......

Equus717's little pinto dude!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, I might do them in no order.....


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha I think I speak for everyone when I say CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah Im not that good guys,......


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes you are I love your drawings!! <3


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

starting one now, it is goign to be a suprise as to who's little foal it is


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Phantomhorse13 is the foal that I chose to draw first. WIP, then the final product :wink: Hope you like it.....


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wowees I love it <3 It is soooooooo cute


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is not great, im not very happy with it but oh well :/


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I think it looks FANTASTIC!! You have inspired me to go pick up a pencil and do another drawing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!! Can't wait to see it!! Use my example for shading if you want to!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I will thankyou  Also when can we expect another cute foal drawing??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I might start one now....


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

do a WIP tess


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh I would love to see another one


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Phew this one was....time consuming....still didn't get the result I was looking for but hey, I tried.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Awwww so so adorable!! I love this one too , You got the markings perfect!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

PintoTess you just made my day. My boys took one look at that picture and hollered "It's Caddo mom." You did an outstanding job on that drawing. You have an amazing talent. 


I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Phew, I am so glad you like it! It makes MY day to hear somthing like that. I am going to start entering art comps at shows now. I think I do well for a 15 year old lol.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

You absolutely do. I wish I had your talent. Always wanted to draw horses but couldn't get the hang of it like I wanted to. I hope and wish you well at the art comps.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Phew, I am so glad you like it! It makes MY day to hear somthing like that. I am going to start entering art comps at shows now. I think I do well for a 15 year old lol.


YES! you defintly should.....and you should let us know about up coming art comps you enter in so we can see your drawings. And you DO do well considering your 15


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they are really good


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou RedTree


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

equus717 said:


> skewbald? which one is that?


The first one.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> Another picture from today of Mocha


Fab name. Really suits her.:wink:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

AMAZING drawings!!! How can you not be pleased with them they are so cute.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

They are looking really great!
Especially like the way you were able to get the look of the hair in the second drawing.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha, it took me AGES!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can certainly tell that you took the time, though. You folks with artistic ability always amaze me and I always enjoy looking at your work. I can barely draw a stick figure without it ending up with some kind of deformity:lol:.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah I can't draw stick figures either!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG I cant draw stick figures either!! Hahha my friends think I am good at drawing but then I go to draw a stick figure and they just go "what the??" hahahahaha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah isn't it funny?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah it is


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellen, you are so talented! wonderful job! Your going to be famous one day, you do know that right?! Haha i found a foal pic of Jack. All i said was eeew, but its him haha! His gross! Just to show you: (you dont have to draw it) look at him then and now!










Miss you heaps, love you xx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo I will draw him!! It doesn't look like Jack at all lol!!


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

The foal pictures are adorable =]


----------

